# Uplay-Spiele als Zugabe...Code verkaufen ?



## Daheim111 (30. März 2016)

Habe als Zugabe bei HW-Kauf einen Spiele-Code bekommen / darf ich (rechtlich gesehen) den ungenutzt verkaufen ?


----------



## Soulsnap (30. März 2016)

Na klar. Ist deiner.


----------



## tdi-fan (30. März 2016)

Hab' auch von jemandem den Bundle-Code für'n 10er abgekauft  Wüsste nicht wo das Problem besteht, immerhin ist es nach dem Kauf dein Eigentum und du kannst damit machen was du willst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Selbst wenn, würde es keine Sau auf der Welt jucken


----------



## Daheim111 (31. März 2016)

ok
danke !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2016)

Unbenutzt ja kein Problem nur das wo kann schwierig sein da fast überall nur bis USK 16 möglich ist


----------

